# Ati drivers + xvideo and agp questions?

## mijenix

Hi

I have a Lenovo T60, and there is a ATI Mobility RADEON - PCI Express x16 in it. 

So the fglrx dirver works. But I don't have xvideo support. How I can enable the xvideo support for the driver? 

Is that true, that I don't need any agp support in the kernel because it's a PCI Express card? 

And where I can find infos about the driver option for xorg config file? Is there any man or README that comes with the driver or ebuild?

Thanks in advice.

----------

## quantum1987

Hi,

it depends on your ati-drivers version. if you have 8.24, you have to include agp because of a module conflict and if you have 8.25 it's only working without agp.

----------

## mijenix

 *quantum1987 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> it depends on your ati-drivers version. if you have 8.24, you have to include agp because of a module conflict and if you have 8.25 it's only working without agp.

 

Ok, then I don't need AGP it's 8.25.X. But now the only Problem is how I can get xvideo (xv) working?

Any ideas?

----------

## Drainer

maybe add this to xorg.conf under 'Driver "fglrx" ': 

```
Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off" 
```

----------

## mijenix

already done, but mplayer does still say no xv support found

----------

## quantum1987

maybe there is a conflict with you use flags? try an emerge -av mplayer to see the enabled use flags. at my configuration, X and xv are enabled and it works out of the box.

----------

## SDark

Do you really need xv for mplayer? if you have the drivers working you can use -vo gl instead of xv.

Using gl has other advantages. I use it mainly to be able to render subtitles in the black bars when in fullscreen, instead of in the image like other video plugins do. It works fine here.

----------

## mijenix

 *SDark wrote:*   

> Do you really need xv for mplayer? if you have the drivers working you can use -vo gl instead of xv.
> 
> Using gl has other advantages. I use it mainly to be able to render subtitles in the black bars when in fullscreen, instead of in the image like other video plugins do. It works fine here.

 

Yes your right, -vo gl works but this is very slow. 

When I change to Fullscreen the Picture stops and the sound of the movie goes on. 

Then after ~15sec the movie continuing playing (solecistic?). 

The movie judders on and off.

And with my other Computer (nvidia +xv) it plays the movie without any hangs?!

----------

## c3l5o

I have exactly the same problem as you have... So if anyone knows the answer....

----------

